# require UPS for 25 computers



## harikrishnat (Nov 15, 2006)

hi everyone 
    in our office we are buying 25 computers and  we planned for buying UPS for each system. is it good.   

    if i want one online UPS for all 25 systems what is the power rating i should look for


----------



## rohanbee (Nov 16, 2006)

Well my office has an APc one and i think we are running around 8 computers......back up is good and so is its functioning. Maybe the best would be to call them up and let them assess your requirements.


----------



## Eazy (Nov 16, 2006)

go to this page of APC and from there go to UPS and fill in your computer details and you will get an answer ...

*www.apcc.com/sizing/selectors.cfm


----------



## harikrishnat (Nov 16, 2006)

thanks u for the link


----------



## rohanbee (Nov 17, 2006)

Still would suggest a technician to do a proper assesment and then on the basis of that you can check the net,,,,


----------



## Eazy (Nov 18, 2006)

rohanbee said:
			
		

> Still would suggest a technician to do a proper assesment and then on the basis of that you can check the net,,,,



If you want to check with an APC rep then you can do that from this link - click on "Chat with Support Agent". 

*www.apcc.com/support/index.cfm

When I bought my last APC UPS I phoned their local office and they put me in touch with their Agent for my area and this person was extremely helpful. Gave me a lot of info and a contact of where I could buy the UPS.


----------

